# flying to Denver with skis



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

I want to get out West for the first time this season. Will be flying to Denver with my skis. I read some airlines better than others.
Overall would appreciate  advice on logistics such as airfare, hotel and car rental


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2014)

Southwest
I went with Fox car rental (get an awd or 4wd) and they worked out well.
Hotel is more difficult not knowing where you are skiing


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Dec 17, 2014)

Southwest - two bags for free.  50 lbs per bag.  Just went to Utah into SLC with them.  No questions asked with a ski bag with two big pairs of skis in there and a huge North Face bag that was 47 lbs.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you guys use hard plastic cases for your skis when you fly?  If not, are you worried about damage to your bindings?


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got a padded ski bag - seems to work fine.  I flown with it half a dozen times and no damage.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 17, 2014)

You can also get a credit card associated with a few airlines that will give you your first bag free.  They'll typically give you a load of miles too, along with waiving the annual fee for the first year.  My strategy is to get the card just before a trip, then cancel right after next years trip.  At that point they'll refund the annual fee that they would have recently charged.

Want free hotels?  Get yourself a Marriott credit card.  My wife just signed up for that one today.  We'll get at least 6 free night out of it.  Other chains have similar deals.

Rolling credits cards is easy money once you get the hang of it.  As long as you don't do it too often it won't negatively effect your credit.  I'm up to about 3 cards a year and 3 for my wife.  Both credit scores are still excellent.  The funny thing is the more I abuse the credit card companies the more and better deals they send me.  Of course if you have credit card money spending issues it's probably best to avoid them.

For rental cars I always book super early even if I'm just considering a trip.  Worst case I cancel them.  Best case I got in at the lowest price.  For example I booked a SUV for Bozemen in Feb 2013 for Feb 2014, 9 days from Alamo for $262 total.  It stayed low for a whole, but as the trip got closer the price would have been triple.

Can you share some more trip details?  I sure you can get plenty of good advice around hear.  Also, what tye of lodging do you prefer?  Motel 6?  Slopeside?  What type of ski areas are you looking to ski?  Vail types?  Loveland types?


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

I got hard plastic case. Don't feel comfortable with a bag. one pair skis with bindings easily fit in a case 2 pairs I need to take clamps of (demo) not sure if I can put binding in a case separately because if somebody open the case for inspection somewhere along the way binding could get lost

How about other airlines it substantial difference in prices almost a double compared to JetBlue for example. What  fees  other airlines charge for bags?


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> How about other airlines it substantial difference in prices almost a double compared to JetBlue for example. What fees other airlines charge for bags?



I think most are $25 for the 1st bag.  2nd bag seems to vary more last I checked.  Usually $25 to $35, but it's been a while since I checked.


----------



## soulseller (Dec 17, 2014)

I've flown out west with United, JetBlue, and Southwest depending on who is cheapest. I think most if not all airlines consider ski and boot bag as 1 total bag.

Same goes with rental car, search for cheapest (check with AAA if you have membership), all rental agencies in CO have 4WD cars in my experience. Keep in mind it is a 2h minimum drive to the closest places (Loveland and WinterPark I think) and traffic getting out of Denver can be rough.

I use a cheap bag with padding in the binding area, i've never had a problem.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Can you share some more trip details?  I sure you can get plenty of good advice around hear.  Also, what tye of lodging do you prefer?  Motel 6?  Slopeside?  What type of ski areas are you looking to ski?  Vail types?  Loveland types?



unfortunately I cannot plan to far ahead maybe couple weeks out for now I'm thinking January 5--9. Definitely Motel 6 type  hotel and Loveland / Winter Park


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> unfortunately I cannot plan to far ahead maybe couple weeks out for now I'm thinking January 5--9. Definitely Motel 6 type hotel and Loveland / Winter Park



Sending you a PM.


----------



## soulseller (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> unfortunately I cannot plan to far ahead maybe couple weeks out for now I'm thinking January 5--9. Definitely Motel 6 type  hotel and Loveland / Winter Park



I stayed at the Super 8 in Georgetown one night, it was not terribly memorable but it did the job and its only 15 minutes to Loveland.

I didn't like Loveland that much, I was only there for 1 day but the top half was completely wind scoured. Winter Park was easily 10x better plus its a great drive through the Berthoud pass. Check WP for lodging options, we got a slope side room for short money.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 17, 2014)

Colorado Gems Card might come in handy...

http://www.coloradoski.com/shop/

Lots of Winter Park coupons on ebay.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

Go Southwest.  No problems when flying skis with them.  

United: meh.  

Jet Blue: double meh.  They can't figure out if they are a discount airline or a legacy carrier.  

American:  no way.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Colorado Gems Card might come in handy...
> 
> http://www.coloradoski.com/shop/
> 
> Lots of Winter Park coupons on ebay.



thx

apparently with WM movie I got free ticket to steamboat


----------



## DoublePlanker (Dec 17, 2014)

I stuff the ski bag with clothes so the skis can't get damaged.  I also carry on the boots and the ski clothes just in case luggage is lost I can just rent skis.

I have also skipped bringing the skis and rented for the week.  Then I go for a ski more suited for Western conditions.   After the last time I did that, I purchased a Western ski.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

DoublePlanker said:


> I stuff the ski bag with clothes so the skis can't get damaged.  I also carry on the boots and the ski clothes just in case luggage is lost I can just rent skis.
> 
> I have also skipped bringing the skis and rented for the week.  Then I go for a ski more suited for Western conditions.   After the last time I did that, I purchased a Western ski.



not much to stuff into plastic case. Not to bring my skis out of the question because they are important part of this trip.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

i've had good luck with jet blue.  padded bag, stuffed ski bag with extras (cloths + stuff) to minimize # of bags.



> Skis and Snowboards
> Ski and snowboard equipment are not accepted on flights to/from the Dominican Republic.
> There is no additional charge for ski and snowboard equipment; however, one item of equipment will count as one of your checked bags. Skis and snowboards are exempt from the standard size requirements (62") but should still follow weight and other equipment guidelines.
> One item of ski equipment is considered:
> ...


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i've had good luck with jet blue.  padded bag, stuffed ski bag with extras (cloths + stuff) to minimize # of bags.



_"There is no additional charge for ski and snowboard equipment; however,  one item of equipment will count as one of your checked bags."_

 I'm confused here so do they charge for skis are not?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> _"There is no additional charge for ski and snowboard equipment; however,  one item of equipment will count as one of your checked bags."_
> 
> I'm confused here so do they charge for skis are not?



They will count a ski bag as your checked bag without a "oversize" fee. However that means you can't have a suitcase checked. Well you can, but will pay extra for it.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> _"There is no additional charge for ski and snowboard equipment; however, one item of equipment will count as one of your checked bags."_
> 
> I'm confused here so do they charge for skis are not?



It means they won't charge you more than the standard luggage rate.  So if you pay $25 for a regular suitcase you pay $25 for skis.  Many airline charge extra for certain items such as bicycles even if they under the size/weight limits.  Skis seem to be exempt so far for some reason.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> _"There is no additional charge for ski and snowboard equipment; however,  one item of equipment will count as one of your checked bags."_
> 
> I'm confused here so do they charge for skis are not?


Southwest is a no for your bag of clothes and ski and boot bag. I may be able to reduce your rental cost.  I need to check first though.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> _"There is no additional charge for ski and snowboard equipment; however,  one item of equipment will count as one of your checked bags."_
> 
> I'm confused here so do they charge for skis are not?



jetblue allows you to check 1 bag for free. so you can check your skis (and boots) for free. if you can fit the rest of your gear in a carry-on bag then you are good to go.  if you check another suitcase then you pay for it.  

that's why i stuff a bunch of cloths and crap into the ski and boot bags.  i just carried on the rest.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Southwest is a no for your bag of clothes and ski and boot bag.



i think it is against the rules for all airlines, i also think you can get away with it (as i and many others have too).  if busted you pay, if not you don't.  especially if your boot bag is a transpack type.. you can fit a ton in there.


1 year on a trip to SLC i put 3 pairs of skis in 1 ski bag (1 adult + 2 kids skis) and got it through as a single bag.   curb check and tip a few bucks is recommended by others as a sure fire way to avoid the full cost.  i've not done that, checking in at the podium inside had not been an issue (yet).


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Southwest is a no for your bag of clothes and ski and boot bag. I may be able to reduce your rental cost.  I need to check first though.



Southwest about double the price compared to JetBlue so even with extra charges for skis (second baguke still doable.
Would be nice to pay less  for car rental


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> jetblue allows you to check 1 bag for free. so you can check your skis (and boots) for free. if you can fit the rest of your gear in a carry-on bag then you are good to go.  if you check another suitcase then you pay for it.
> 
> that's why i stuff a bunch of cloths and crap into the ski and boot bags.  i just carried on the rest.



not going to work for me. Two pair skis going into *plastic case* after that not much room in  case will be left. Unlikely everything else will fit into carryon luggage


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 17, 2014)

I flew to BC/AB and Chile with my skis. I literally used packing tape around large foam pads near the tips and around the bindings and put it in a long cardboard box. It worked fine both times with a problem.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> not going to work for me. Two pair skis going into *plastic case* after that not much room in  case will be left. Unlikely everything else will fit into carryon luggage



never used a plastic case so no sure how it works but even in my soft bag i took base layers, gloves, t-shirts, socks, underwear, bathing suit, shorts, etc.   small stuff i could stuff into nooks and crannies to fill up the ski and boot bags. leaving as much room as i could in my carry-on suitcase for the bulkier items.

but for $25 you can check the suitcase (on jetblue) so it really isn't that expensive.  unless you are talking more than 1 person


----------



## Brad J (Dec 17, 2014)

DoublePlanker said:


> I stuff the ski bag with clothes so the skis can't get damaged.  I also carry on the boots and the ski clothes just in case luggage is lost I can just rent skis.
> 
> Love southwest , good price ,good ski bag policy ,also stuff bag with cloths to protect skis, would like to buy a hard case some day but my method has worked for years.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> never used a plastic case so no sure how it works but even in my soft bag i took base layers, gloves, t-shirts, socks, underwear, bathing suit, shorts, etc.   small stuff i could stuff into nooks and crannies to fill up the ski and boot bags. leaving as much room as i could in my carry-on suitcase for the bulkier items.
> 
> but for $25 you can check the suitcase (on jetblue) so it really isn't that expensive.  unless you are talking more than 1 person



 I wasn't comfortable with  ideal of ski bag(saw once long time ago guy carry ski bag in a airport with broken skis)  that's why I got plastic case not much room in it. 6"x 6" dimensions maybe some miscellaneous small stuff.   $25  small price to pay but JetBlue website saying $50 for additional bag



Brad J said:


> Love *southwest , good price* ,good ski bag policy ,also stuff bag with  cloths to protect skis, would like to buy a hard case some day but my  method has worked for years.



maybe I'm checking in the wrong places Southwest $270-- $300 one way  jetblue $150 one-way


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> .   $25  small price to pay but JetBlue website saying $50 for additional bag


sorry, i was going from memory on previous trips, didn't check the current pricing.  $50 kind of sucks


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> sorry, i was going from memory on previous trips, didn't check the current pricing.  $50 kind of sucks




don't forget.. wear lots of layers on the plane then take off and stuff in overhead bin so it doesn't take up space in your bag


----------



## soulseller (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> I wasn't comfortable with  ideal of ski bag(saw once long time ago guy carry ski bag in a airport with broken skis)  that's why I got plastic case not much room in it. 6"x 6" dimensions maybe some miscellaneous small stuff.   $25  small price to pay but JetBlue website saying $50 for additional bag
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I'm checking in the wrong places Southwest $270-- $300 one way  jetblue $150 one-way



I'm not surprised, I have had to fly for work a few times over the past few months and I book my own flights. SW has consistently been the highest price. I am currently working in New Orleans, I bought my flight on cheaptickets.com, even on works dime i'm still a cheap SOB and searched for the absolute best deal I could find.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 17, 2014)

Go to Utah IMO. No car needed, cheap lodging on 7200, reasonable day tickets and usually perfect western skiing. Airline tix are just a bit more....busses are free is you get a superpass and ski lcc/bcc. also SLC airport vs DIA is easier access.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Go to Utah IMO. No car needed, cheap lodging on 7200, reasonable day tickets and usually perfect western skiing. Airline tix are just a bit more....busses are free is you get a superpass and ski lcc/bcc. also SLC airport vs DIA is easier access.



Agreed on all points


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## soulseller (Dec 17, 2014)

Pricing difference isn't even that much right now, prices to DIA are crazy right now. I just did a quick price DIA vs SLC check and its a $60 difference.

The big advantage of SLC is proximity to mountains. I've only been to UT once, i've been to CO thrice, but I like the CO vibe better, so much so that every now and then I try to talk my wife into moving to Denver.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

soulseller said:


> but I like the CO vibe better, so much so that every now and then I try to talk my wife into moving to Denver.



my 6 year plan


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

soulseller said:


> Pricing difference isn't even that much right now, prices to DIA are crazy right now. I just did a quick price DIA vs SLC check and its a $60 difference.
> 
> The big advantage of SLC is proximity to mountains. I've only been to UT once, i've been to CO thrice, but I like the CO vibe better, so much so that every now and then I try to talk my wife into moving to Denver.



As to SLC, one can ski for free (or half price) at the major resorts on the first day that you fly in.  Alta/Snowbird are half-price.  Deer Valley used to be free.  Check their websites for more information.  

I will say that Denver is a big city, so if you like big cities, then go there.  But it is a long way from the mountains.  DEN is even further away.  When you land you will wonder where the damn mountains are.  I won't even mention the traffic.  

Compare it to SLC.  5 minutes from SLC to Downtown.  No joke.  It's an easy 45 mins or less from SLC to Snowbird.  Less than an hour to pretty much every other area in the SLC vicinity.  All major places.  No traffic to speak of generally.  

No brainer.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Go to Utah IMO. No car needed, cheap lodging on 7200, reasonable day tickets and usually perfect western skiing. Airline tix are just a bit more....busses are free is you get a superpass and ski lcc/bcc. also SLC airport vs DIA is easier access.



initially I thought to go to Utah.  
 not long ago     skiNEwhere  throw in "invitation" to CO I figure minus well.... at least I know someone local to point me to the right direction


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

mishka said:


> initially I thought to go to Utah.
> not long ago     skiNEwhere  throw in "invitation" to CO I figure minus well.... at least I know someone local to point me to the right direction



Feel free to shoot me a PM for advice on Utah.


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> As to SLC, one can ski for free (or half price) at the major resorts on the first day that you fly in.  Alta/Snowbird are half-price.  Deer Valley used to be free.  Check their websites for more information.
> 
> I will say that Denver is a big city, so if you like big cities, then go there.  But it is a long way from the mountains.  DEN is even further away.  When you land you will wonder where the damn mountains are.  I won't even mention the traffic.
> 
> ...



actually I don't like big city and plan was not to be in the Denver at all. 
What you describing sounds like I'll be better off in Utah compared to Colorado......food for thought 



thetrailboss said:


> Feel free to shoot me a PM for advice on Utah.


thank you.  will do tomorrow


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 18, 2014)

Southwest lets you check 2 bags and ski & boot bag count as one bag. I use a soft ski bag and never had a problem. One time they checked my boot bag at the counter and made me take my ski pants and jacket out of my boot bag saying it was "clothes" and not "sports equipment". Otherwise never had a problem leaving those things in but I do check at the curb when I can with a nice tip.
I would recommend Utah as well for convenience and saving money by not needing a rental car. Most hotels in the valley will pick up at the airport and drop you at the ski bus lots. If you buy your discount ticket at the hotel it includes the ski bus for free.


----------



## slatham (Dec 18, 2014)

My brother had a horrible experience with lost skis on Southwest.

As for me, I always rent skis. I carry on boots and cloths, no checked anything (if I am solo).


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

Hotels are cheaper in Utah.  Stay the Midvale Cotton Tree Best Western.  The rental cars are a little more in Utah and the code I have does not work in Utah.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Hotels are cheaper in Utah.  Stay the Midvale Cotton Tree Best Western.  The rental cars are a little more in Utah and the code I have does not work in Utah.


there are buses up LCC, i'm told (never did it) that you can do no car without much hassle.


----------



## JonD (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm flying out there in a week and half on Jetblue. I plan on checking my skis(soft bag) and boots, carrying on the rest. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> there are buses up LCC, i'm told (never did it) that you can do no car without much hassle.


  yes there are.  They stop by this hotel.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> yes there are.  They stop by this hotel.


any idea how long the bud ride is?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> any idea how long the bud ride is?



Not sure.  I know there are a bunch of stops and they stop at the entrance to each canyon.  
I always do a rental car


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2014)

I've done both SLC and Denver with skis several times on Southwest. No issues so far. I'll be in SLC 1/22-25 and taking Southwest.


----------



## Old Duderino (Dec 18, 2014)

I just went through this Utah vs Colorado exercise while planning my family's early March trip.  We went with Co because we have a free place to stay in Aspen along with a free suv to get us there.  If I had to pay for everything I wouldn't hesitate to pick Utah, even though the airfare is considerably more you make up for it in lodging and lift ticket prices.  If you search one of those websites like trip advisor or home away in SLC you can find a nice condo for less per night than a chain hotel.  

Denver is a bigger city with a lot more direct flights (at least from the Wash DC area) and cheaper airfare.  I just got tickets on Frontier for $225.  They are a low budget airline based in Denver and not as baggage friendly as Southwest so we are planning to ship our skis/snowboards via FedEx or UPS.  The people at our condo recommended it and even if it doesn't save us much money at least we don't have to lug all this gear around the airport with my family of four.

I don't know how up to date this is, but here's a link to a website that tracks all the airlines baggage fees, http://www.airlinebagfees.com/baggage/charts/?gclid=CKStjLma0MICFY87MgodsG0A9Q


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> any idea how long the bud ride is?





Puck it said:


> Not sure.  I know there are a bunch of stops and they stop at the entrance to each canyon.
> I always do a rental car



looks like an hour for the full ride, not sure where the hotel is on the route.

http://www.rideuta.com/mc/?page=UTA-Home-Bus


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> looks like an hour for the full ride, not sure where the hotel is on the route.
> 
> http://www.rideuta.com/mc/?page=UTA-Home-Bus



near the mall in Midavle by the interstate.


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 19, 2014)

Just keep it under 50lbs and you'll be fine. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2014)

Go to Utah for cheaper skiing and great snow fall at the 4 mountain s by Slc. I jealous.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2016)

bump an old thread 

flying Friday to Denver on JetBlue.  i think we'll rent skis and not have to check any bags, IF i can figure out what to do with helmets.

renting a helmet bugs me (literally, as in the very remote chance of lice) so want to bring our own but can't squeeze it in a carry-on bag. has anyone tried clipping the helmet to the outside of a backpack to get on the plane without pay fees?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 6, 2016)

Bring it on plane jam it under the seat in front of you


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> has anyone tried clipping the helmet to the outside of a backpack to get on the plane without pay fees?



I do that all the time.  Never had an issue.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2016)

Going via Southwest to Denver next week.  Never had an issue with skis in a bag.  I pack my ski bag with clothes anyway. I keep my helmet in my carry on Bag. Trying fox for a car rental.  No experience with them.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 6, 2016)

If they give you any trouble with your helmet, just wear it.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> If they give you any trouble with your helmet, just wear it.



lol, i told my daughter we'd be wearing them on the plane to save $50 and she said no thanks.

somebody will take a picture and we'll end up on "Jerry of the Day"


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Bring it on plane jam it under the seat in front of you


hopefully i can squeeze it above because i like my feet to be uncluttered!!



jaytrem said:


> I do that all the time.  Never had an issue.


thanks.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> lol, i told my daughter we'd be wearing them on the plane to save $50 and she said no thanks.
> 
> somebody will take a picture and we'll end up on "Jerry of the Day"



Saving money and getting to embarrass the kids at the same time - sounds like a win-win situation!


----------



## JoeB-Z (Apr 6, 2016)

AmmergauerTele said:


> Southwest - two bags for free.  50 lbs per bag.  Just went to Utah into SLC with them.  No questions asked with a ski bag with two big pairs of skis in there and a huge North Face bag that was 47 lbs.



Second that about Southwest. Two pairs of skis plus full boot bag with no questions asked. Also did my boot bag as a carry on going to Denver with no problems.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Saving money and getting to embarrass the kids at the same time - sounds like a win-win situation!



absolutely!!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 6, 2016)

Arapahoe Basin was off the hook today.  Best day of the season.  Report later.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 6, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> If they give you any trouble with your helmet, just wear it.



Awesome.   Lol'd!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> If they give you any trouble with your helmet, just wear it.



You can never be to safe. I don't know if that pilot is any good...


----------



## dlague (Apr 6, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Arapahoe Basin was off the hook today.  Best day of the season.  Report later.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Good to hear, we will be out there this weekend for good!  Trying decide where to go Sunday.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Arapahoe Basin was off the hook today.  Best day of the season.  Report later.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I will be out there in 9 days.  Good news.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd wear it.Southwest will give you priorty boarding if you act like you have a serious head injury.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey can anyone comment as to how the base is looking at abasin. Will pali be good into early may? Upper east wall?

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2016)

so i check the flight status to find out if we'll have free wifi on the plane (we do!!) and noticed on the itinerary that each passenger has 1 checked bag included in the fare.   i was using points and had to speak with a customer service rep to complete the reservation, not sure if that is why i got it that way but i'll take it.


----------

